# Interesting Read, Regarding Poly Foam Backgrounds



## jibba (Jan 25, 2009)

All,

As some of you may notice in my profile pics, I built my own Poly Foam background, which looks great but was giving me the sh***. The reason why is because my baby beardie would climb the background and hide behind the UV and almost try to bask from the background when near the basking lamp.

Not to mention the amount of crix that can hide between the grooves etc.

Anyways. so I all backgrounds off, including the sides. To my surprise, I actually like the white plain malemine inside the enclosure. Looks cleaner and more pro. 

I was monitoring the temps as usual and the cool side was dramatically cooler (by about 3-4C than when I had the poly foams in place. (I had a problem where the cool side was not cool enough). 

So I have concluded that the poly foam was acting as an insulater (similar to a tea flask). My beardie went to his basking site within minutes and was there for the longest I ahev ever seen him, he looke more aware, more interested in what I was doing etc.

Yeah so final conclusion is, I will NOT be using Poly Foam backgrounds again.

Thought I will share that with you.


----------



## Wild_Insights (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey Jibba,

Yeah, I think the poly foam would be quite insulating. We have sealed our background into the enclosure, so nothing can get behind there, otherwise would've driven me crazy trying to clean behind there!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 28, 2009)

the background was higher then the basking spot. of course he wanted to hange out up there...


----------



## jibba (Jan 31, 2009)

even though he would have been basking above the lamp and out of its beam??


----------



## LauraM (Jan 31, 2009)

i have poly foam in the back of my stimsons enclosure.. he keeps sleeping behind there its giving me the $&%*s he also likes to sleep on top witch isnt as bad but its imposibble to get him out without a massive struggle. Id take it out but i keep losing to much heat (Exo Terra Enclosure)


----------



## jibba (Jan 31, 2009)

exactly what mine was doing..  luckily he wasn't going behind the actual background, but the damn crix were..

I hate crix that is why I am on woodies and just ordered some silk worm eggs to hatch..


----------

